# Plantaserve E -liquid soap preservative?



## cooksonscharlie (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello again! Has anyone used Plantaserve E as a preservative for liquid soap. The info on Amazon suggests it works upto pH 12.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 2, 2016)

I have not but I am going to research it. Unlike most I do believe in preserving diluted LS and my cream soap. Both have gone moldy in the past for me and I have not had a problem since using Germall Plus, but it is not proven for the high ph of soap.


----------

